# My Chemical Guys stuff arrived today.



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

need to find somewhere to hide it from the mrs now


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i would love to hide it from he mrs for you :lol:


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

thats a lot of stuff to hide


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Good Haul :thumb:

John


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like you spent a fortune............be prepared to be going on a few shopping trips if she finds it


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice collection of products there - all good stuff. You need a secret cupboard in the garage - put a load of junk in front of the good gear


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats a great collection you got mate !


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

some interesting products there, the red hot degreaser got my attention as i've not seen that before on CarWashnWax. I'm guessing you bought this lot from the States? Big difference in price compared to buying from UK?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats a lot of stuff that will keep you busy for a while


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> some interesting products there, the red hot degreaser got my attention as i've not seen that before on CarWashnWax. I'm guessing you bought this lot from the States? Big difference in price compared to buying from UK?


Yes it come straight from the states. the red hot degreaser(1gal) $14 0r 7GBP


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We have the red hot degreaser in 16oz sizes available :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

YEVAD said:


> need to find somewhere to hide it from the mrs now


ouch... that's a big haul!!

good luck on hiding it from the missus, my golf's got a big boot if you want to put it in there for a 'while' 

i have to do this

"awww, SMEG!"


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice!!  I want I want.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

I will tell her its an investment and with the money i make she can have anything she wants from that exclusive designer "George at Asda" :lol:


----------



## PT Cruiser (Sep 24, 2007)

YEVAD said:


> need to find somewhere to hide it from the mrs now


There is some spare room in my basement.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

YEVAD said:


> Yes it come straight from the states. the red hot degreaser(1gal) $14 0r 7GBP


So did you get stung for import tax then? How much did that haul cost you?


----------



## tjose (Jun 7, 2006)

YEVAD said:


> need to find somewhere to hide it from the mrs now


Do you want my adress to hide this stuff?!  

I've tested "Bodywash and wax" Shampoo, it's really good stuff! Also Jetseal is a great sealant!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> So did you get stung for import tax then? How much did that haul cost you?


jet seal x 4 $116
clay block + lube $19
ext body wash 1gal $16
red hot deg 1gal $14
ext orang deg 1gal $16
gripper app $5
udm+pads $190
bucket+citrus+mit $24
trim gel $15
carnuba creme 1gal $35
lth clean+conditioner $14
pad conditioner $9
wet mirror gloss $18

thats the CG order $ 500 or about 250GBP 
i got a friend to fed-ex it in for me they did not ask for any tax money so far as im aware did not have to.:thumb:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I guess it depends whether there was a realistic value declaration on the paperwork - i.e. $500 or something under the threshold (around $35). 
I had some idiot at work Fed-ex me some paperwork and manuals from the US and put a $50 value on the paperwork (why?) rather than the $0 commerial value which is usually used.
I then had Fed-ex chasing me months after the event for duties etc - don't know what the resolution was though as it was work and not my problem.

Steve O.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow nice lot of cg stuff there. .Me jealous..


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

now thats a few quids worth


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

That's a very nice order, looks like your set for a few details there :thumb:

Got any vehicles to detail?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Nica said:


> That's a very nice order, looks like your set for a few details there :thumb:
> 
> Got any vehicles to detail?


yes ive been busy with my car first to test it all out.ill take some pictures tomorrow if the weather is fine.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

What made you choose the red hot degreaser?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a great lot of goodies there, but as said, people are offering to hide it for you...i have a better idea - i can take your mrs off your hands if u like :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> What made you choose the red hot degreaser?


No particular reason i needed some degreaser just thought id give it a try.
Oh i liked the colour


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

beardboy said:


> That's a great lot of goodies there, but as said, people are offering to hide it for you...i have a better idea - i can take your mrs off your hands if u like :lol:


Are you sure, she's not cheap to run:lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

Hmm, maybe hide her instead of your products then - in a cupboard


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Get that fridge detailed before you do anything.

Just look at the swirl marks!!


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

YEVAD said:


> Yes it come straight from the states. the red hot degreaser(1gal) $14 0r 7GBP


was it from the chemicalguys site or another inthe USA?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Detailing Devon said:


> was it from the chemicalguys site or another inthe USA?


Yes it was from the Chemical Guys site


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

ummmmmmmm looks like you are addicted to chemical guys stuff aswell, i've spent about £70 this week already. 

I tried the tire shine cant remember what the exact name of it is but god it is really good, also next time you are buying get some stuff get 'grim reaper stronger than acid APC' i diluted this stuff about 5-1 yesterday and used it on my alloys with a wheel brush and the crap just came straight off !!! i cant recommend this stuff enough, also the Maxi suds 2 is buy far the best shampoo that i've used, i'm well and truley addicted to CG products now, i think that compounds are next on my agender, i'm gonna try and get one of everything that they do. 

So it looks like Carwash and wax has got themselves a loyal customer !!! 

Dave


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

YEVAD said:


> Yes it was from the Chemical Guys site


Big Guy

Any chance of getting another order thorough your friend in the states? Theres loads more stuff I want to get:

- EZ Creme Glaze
- 2 of those buckets with grit guards
- big gallon of maxi Suds II
- some polishes
- maybe another wax, new look trim gel, jetseal etc etc
- I could even give up waiting on a UK UDM and just get a US one!

Or is it too cheeky to ask her again? How much do you reckon postage would be straight to the UK? and we could get stung for import tax couldnt we?

I want to get a pressure washer too. Know anywhere good to go? Been looking at a few refurbished ones on [email protected] which look decent. Might pinch my dads cheap one to keep me going. Then after that i'd like to get a snow lance like yours, and also the angled lance for doing arches and underbody.

The corsa's documents have come through so I can hopefully get rid of that soon and get some cash in!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

YEVAD said:


> No particular reason i needed some degreaser just thought id give it a try.
> Oh i liked the colour


Let us know what you think of it :thumb: 
Cheers


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Did you get hit for import tax? can I ask what site you bought it from?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Big Guy
> 
> Any chance of getting another order thorough your friend in the states? Theres loads more stuff I want to get:
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Matt have your numbers come up on the lottery. 
pop round after and ill give your jack and stands back.
cheers Davey


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Let us know what you think of it :thumb:
> Cheers


Will do:thumb: where in Cardiff are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Did you get hit for import tax? can I ask what site you bought it from?


CG site.com 
my friend from the states fed-exed it for me so i dont think there was any tax if you read the whole thread someone else has asked about it. I think it depends on how much you put on the value of the goods. if its less than fifty$ i dont think you pay tax. Dont quote me on that:thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

So did your friend put less than $50? Also how much did it cost to post it from her to you?

This is something I'm seriously thinking about as it looks like it can save you a fortune


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

.Martin said:


> So did your friend put less than $50? Also how much did it cost to post it from her to you?
> 
> This is something I'm seriously thinking about as it looks like it can save you a fortune


I collected it from her.
The postal charges from C GUYS California to Mississippi where it got fed-exed to the UK was 55$ or about 22GBP it depends on size and weight all contribute to the costs.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

So how much did it cost to fedex them here?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

.Martin said:


> So how much did it cost to fedex them here?


I dont know she did it for free for me through her company.
If you work out the approximate size and weight call fedex they would give you rough idea of costs.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice .


----------

